# Need help with flickering Headlights



## altma95 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can anyone help me with following issue with my 95 Nissan Altima: Headlights flicker when driving. I have replaced the bulbs and the situation is still the same. Help?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

check the harness for loose wires, also check the ground wire and points, might be dirty or corroded or loose...


----------



## altma95 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Altima*



erik2282 said:


> check the harness for loose wires, also check the ground wire and points, might be dirty or corroded or loose...




Thanks buddy


----------

